# Separator Question?!!



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey everyone. I've got a dust collection system as you can see below. Recently i've noticed that I've had loss of suction from my flex hose for the TS, planer, and pickup operations. I took the hose off and noticed that it pulls just fine off the pipe dropping down. I looked at the hose and noticed a hole in the hose about 10 feet into the pipe. CRAP, I cut that potion of the hose off, knowing that I've got 30 feet more than I would ever need for this shop. Problem sorta fixed. 2 more holes about a foot in from the other end, I'll either cut those off or tape it. I know flex hose creates resistance against the collector and reduces CFM and suction. If I pipe the outlet for the collector down to a drum to collect the chips and such, then put a filter on the drum to create the "separator" effect, will this increase my CFM's and create more suction? MY idea is that the separator gets all the ships, and then the fine dust is put into the bag on the collector so it can filter out the small particles. Anyone think this would work?


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

It is my understanding that the reason you put a separator on a system is to attempt to limit the amount of actual dust and debris that get to you dust collector. Adding the separator does reduce the cfm a little, but you should eventually gain it back when your filter on your DC is not as dirty or get clogged as fast. One thing you could also do, is research and acquire a better filter for your Dust collector AFTER YOU ADD A SEPARATOR. Your current bag situation is your collector and filter, all in one. Once you have a separtor that will hold the bulk of your chips/dust, then the filter could do what it is supposed to do, and just filter. Also, a better filter situation would improve the air quality. I'm not sure, but I bet your bag filters only 5 microns and larger, but it is the dust that is less than 2 microns in size that is very dangerous for you.... It is in fact so small, that gravity doesn't even affect it.... it stays airborne.

I really don't think that adding a separator would hurt you at all.... and it looks like you have the room for one right under it.

Fabian


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

I was considering actually adding the separator after the collector to intentionally blow the ships right into a bin, kind of like the cyclones where they have the big drums under them that collect the ships, then they either filter the air, or blow it right outside. I can't blow it outside because I really don't want to make a big dusty mess out of the woods.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I think your way could work similar to the HF DC mod people are doing now. I'm just wondering if you have enough CFM in that little unit. You might be better off buying a HF DC for $139 - $159 and using the baffle mod others have done. Then later get a Wynn 35A canister filter for around $100 that filters to .5 micron. Better for your lungs and I know your young but why take years of that could be spent doing woodworking.:thumbsup:

Not sure where you got the flex hose but It seems like it might be defective. Mine is 4 years old and not one hole.


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

My DC has 650 CFM, I was just out tooling around with it and just did a few mods on it. I added a hose clamp where the hose meets the drop to secure airflow. I also taped off the 2 holes I had in the flex hose toward the end. I'm getting a bit more suction out of it now. As regards to the flex hose are concerned, I bought it off of ebay a few months ago. I purchased it for 30 dollars, and 20 dollars for shipping. After shopping around, a dollar per foot of this stuff was a good deal. The holes we're a sacrifice I suppose.. Later down the road in my next shop I'll be getting either a cyclone unit, or something more powerful, and then use this unit for a machine or two that's on the far side of the shop.


----------

